
Marriage Has Become a Trophy - kareemm
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/03/incredible-everlasting-institution-marriage/555320/
======
rjohnk
Call me a curmudgeonly 36 year old who was married at age 22 and still happily
married, but marriage as a trophy is backwards. Marriage means going through
life together, for better or worse, not as a capstone to an in-progress adult
life.

But that's just my old-fashioned opinion.

~~~
Konnstann
I would like nothing more than to get married early, but between two cross
country moves in the last 4 years and potentially more in the future, unless
my partner wasn't working or tied down, that seems very unlikely to happen. My
parents also got married early, but could transition from single to dual
income at the time, something harder to do nowadays.

Waiting to marry until you are stable seems like the smart thing to do given
that traditional "man works, woman takes care of the house" isn't the way it
works anymore.

------
TheOperator
Become?

